# IS THIS WORTH $50



## Franklm68 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd take it for 50


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm with Barren. NOPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shark (Sep 17, 2016)

Not even close.


----------



## Grelko (Sep 17, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm with Barren. NOPE!!!!!!!!



I also agree with them.

I do have a question though. Isn't that close to 2 or maybe even 2.5g?

If you do this as a hobby, being paid for your time wouldn't be accounted for, just the price of materials/acids etc.

Could it then be possible to make a little extra back? (depending on your level of skill)

Edit - I'm still using the Escrap cheat sheet Rev. 0.6, so the yield list may have been updated, or just wrong in the first place.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 17, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm with Barren. NOPE!!!!!!!!



I agree :!:


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 17, 2016)

Grelko said:


> I'm still using the Escrap cheat sheet Rev. 0.6, so the yield list may have been updated, or just wrong in the first place.


Is that the pdf with inflated gold content? Check the PPro, it should be close to 0.3g for that one.

Use the payout list from boardsort, it should get you into the right ball park. I don't know what margins they are working at but at least they shouldn't pay more than gold value or they would be losing money.

Göran


----------



## Franklm68 (Sep 17, 2016)

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE TOTAL THAT IM GOING TO GIVE IT A GO AT RECOVERING THE GOLD, JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF I PAID TO MUCH FOR THE FIRST LOT PICTURED. 
View attachment 1


----------



## anachronism (Sep 17, 2016)

I would say that most people have answered on the basis of "would I make a profit?" And their answers are fair because the margin wouldn't be high. Looking at it from the perspective of good material to learn from I would have to say it's definitely worth your $50. Good luck and I hope you enjoy it.

For what it's worth I think you'll get at least $50 worth of gold out of that little parcel, so it really is a win/win.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 17, 2016)

If you want to sell to collectors then the Motorola 68060 could easily fetch $20-$30 on eBay, and even up to $70 on a good day. I would clean it up, take some good photos and put it up for auction starting at $20.

That alone could make this a good deal for you.

It is also possible to sell the IBM, ST and Ti chips to collectors.

Göran


----------



## Grelko (Sep 17, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Is that the pdf with inflated gold content? Check the PPro, it should be close to 0.3g for that one.
> 
> Göran



PPro says 0.3 to 0.5
It's back from 2012, so it must have been updated by now. If anyone has a link, could you please share it?
View attachment eScrap Refiners Shopping Cheat Sheet - Rev 0.6.pdf


----------

